# For all who reload shotguns



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I recently found out that Ahlmans gun shop in Morristown MN. Is haveing a huge sale. I guess shot is 37.99 compared to 55 at cabelas or gander. All other componets are on sale to. Also cases of shell to. But i guess they want to have the stuff pre ordered. So they dont run out.


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

do they have a website a guy can go on and look?


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

they do buts it not great call then at 507 685 4244


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

thanks a ton


----------

